# Radio Problems and remote start issues.



## dcoen21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello all I just bought a 2006 pontiac gto at a car auction and got it for 10,900 out the door. The car runs great but there are a couple of issue that are bothering me and I can't figure out the one little issue is that i picked it up and tried to turn on the radio and it is asking me for a code i put in 1111 and it accepts it but the screen starts to flash and continues to do that until it turns off about thirty seconds. Any way to fix this the second problem is that I went to get a alarm installed with a remote start and the installer told me it could not be installed because its a pontiac any help with these would gladdy be a big help thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Issue 1: see your other thread
Issue 2: Some have reported problems with installing an aftermarket anti-theft device. 

Here is my anti theft device:


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

Factory radio out of 04 GTO. Could probably ship it to you with the pin # for $150.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

usmonaro said:


> Factory radio out of 04 GTO. Could probably ship it to you with the pin # for $150.


You should create your own thread rather than jacking this or other exixting threads. Doesn't sound like he's looking to buy a radio......


----------

